# Cool Halloween light show!



## halloweengoddessrn

I posted this on another site- everyone loved it- so I thought I'd share it here too! Enjoy...


----------



## smileyface4u23

Wow - that's great! I really like big light shows like that, but those are a little out of my talent range. It's fantastic though!


----------



## Aelwyn

That's really cool! Thanks for sharing, it's now posted on my FB.


----------



## sharpobject

Awsome. thoroughly enjoyed it. thanks for sharing.


----------



## grump010

If my memory serves me correctly this is done with either Light O Rama or Animated Lighting gear. This gent does a great job sequencing the lights, he also does a christmas light display.

cheers


----------



## dynoflyer

Wow, that's cool!


----------



## pyro

thats too cool


----------



## ithurt

my all time favorite band too


----------



## GothicCandle

very cool!!!! I would so like to have that...ahh money and talent I am in need of though....



ithurt said:


> my all time favorite band too


who is it?


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

This guy used Light O Rama- but I use Animated lighting- the program they use is really quite easy if you are are to tap out the beat- its a lot of fun- I love this guys "Joy" christmas show also- they arent a ton of lights- but he utilize whats hes got in an awesome way- glad you enjoyed!


----------



## Lilly

very cool..thats' some handy dandy use of lights for sure..
I wonder how long it took to program that?


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

it depends on how good you are aat the programming- I did a disco 20 songs program for my daughters bday- it took me a few days to work on it and get it right.


----------



## dionicia

I am totally hooked on the song now. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Terrormaster

GothicCandle said:


> very cool!!!! I would so like to have that...ahh money and talent I am in need of though....
> 
> who is it?


I'd like to know too... If I had to guess, it sounds like Oingo Boingo a bit.

EDIT: Was right, it's Oingo Boingo

-TM


----------



## ithurt

yep, Oingo Boingo - No One Lives For Ever -off of Dead Mans Party or Alive
just in case anyone was wondering.
Danny Elfman is amazing


----------



## AzKittie74

Dig it!! very cool


----------



## kendallizm

That is just so incredibly cool!!! I see light-o-rama has different kits for different price ranges too. I know what I want for Christmas.


----------



## Moon Dog

Thanks for posting the video!


----------



## cqedens137

that was great! i loved the dancing skelly.

i have been planning on having my boris' singing that very tuneand some others this year.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

I would love to see boris sing that song! Take and post a vid for us!


----------



## Spanky

I wolud love to see a boris sing "Dead Mans Party"


----------



## Xpendable

That's a great light show. I especially like the animation of the big giant singing jack-o-lantern.

I'm working on a new version of my Light Show Master software that should be out in the next couple of weeks. Not as capable as Light-O-Rama or Animated Lighting (because I use Insteon home-automation hardware), but my new version will be a huge improvement over the old version. I can now eke out 20 commands per second using the PLM interface (versus 3-4 commands per second using the older PLC interface). You can also now adjust the tempo of the sequences anywhere between 16 bpm up to 480 bpm. Check out www.jltsoft.com for more info.


----------



## cqedens137

halloweengoddessrn said:


> I would love to see boris sing that song! Take and post a vid for us!





Spanky said:


> I wolud love to see a boris sing "Dead Mans Party"


i hope to start on that project this weekend.


----------



## psyko99

That's amazing. I did a christmas light show last year using a Vellman Kit74 board and Vixen to program the songs. Even with ony 8 channels, it took a lot of work. I don't think I'd have that much concentration to program that many channels.

I liked the dancing skellie.


----------



## Bondo

Im amazed at how awesome that looked with so little different light features! I've always loved light displays and the talking jack-o-lantern has to be one of the coolest I have ever seen! I would love to see his Christmas display!


----------



## DeathTouch

Man that was Cool! I have never seen that one. I had thought about going to Lor since they are cheaper. I had aniamted Lighting controllers before but they have got costly. I had used my Animated Lighting controllers with my crypt, so I know it is fun to do.


----------



## Spooky1

Great display. Couldn't have picked better music. My Halloween playlist is full of Danny Elfman music.


----------



## Tyler

That is so friggin' sweet, honestly! I would be running that at night just to make the neighbors mad, haha.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Bondo said:


> Im amazed at how awesome that looked with so little different light features! I've always loved light displays and the talking jack-o-lantern has to be one of the coolest I have ever seen! I would love to see his Christmas display!


heres his xmas one- I love the song : "JOY"- so enjoy!






heres another one- Techno Jungle Bells


----------



## Spanky

cqedens137 said:


> i hope to start on that project this weekend.


excellent! I can't wait!


----------



## lowdwnrob

all I can say is wow


----------



## Dark vision

*Wow*

that is one of the coolest light shows i have ever seen. a little out of my league but were do i get the music? that was great.


----------



## Hauntiholik

See page 2, Post #15:


ithurt said:


> yep, Oingo Boingo - No One Lives For Ever -off of Dead Mans Party or Alive
> just in case anyone was wondering.
> Danny Elfman is amazing


----------



## HauntCast

I'm going to buck the trend on this thread and say I don't like this type of over commercialized lighting for Halloween. I am probably going to come off like Charlie Brown, but this stuff is over the top. Less is more in my book when it comes to decorating. 
I prefer home made props to anything store bought. Don't turn Halloween into Christmas part 2.
Brothas and sisters, Keep it real!
That is just my opinion.


----------



## dynoflyer

djchrisb said:


> I'm going to buck the trend on this thread and say I don't like this type of over commercialized lighting for Halloween. I am probably going to come off like Charlie Brown, but this stuff is over the top. Less is more in my book when it comes to decorating.
> I prefer home made props to anything store bought. Don't turn Halloween into Christmas part 2.
> Brothas and sisters, Keep it real!
> That is just my opinion.


Hmmm, I hear you but isn't it really "home made" in the sense that he created the design, chose the theme, programmed it to his music selection and layed it all out in a creative and professional way. There's a difference between commercialism and professionalism, IMHO.

Many of my neighbors (and family members) think I'm "over the top" when I spend half the summer making props for a one night show, too. They all show up and enjoy it though.


----------



## corner haunt

That man has WAY to much money and time, but I'll take some if he has any to spare. LOL I like it a lot, but I still like my humble yet spooky display. Plus if I did lights that bright my A H neighbor would complain.


----------



## Revenant

I think it's really cool looking and all... the dancing skellie and singing JOL are neat FX... but I just don't associate light displays like that with Halloween. Maybe Jack Skellington would dig it since it blends Halloween and Christmas, but I like a distinction between the two. Maybe if some individual elements were used along with a "regular" display (props & scenery)... but using just lights is That Other Holiday to me.

Not to detract from the fact that it's still quite cool and a very good use of the medium. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Beth

Just think, Reve, how easy the clean up would be!!! No blood, brush, spiderwebs or anything else!!! It's really rather cool but great for a subdivision, not a "True" haunt!!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright

We are actually going to have a light show like this for our 2009 display. We got the stuff February and have been programing Christmas ever since. We were hoping to do it for Halloween this year, but how long that stuff takes, there's no way we could pull it off!


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

I'm incorporating something like this into my yard haunt this year. It will be a "traditional" scene for about 5 to 10 minutes (cemetary scene with various ghouls and props) and then will break into the Monster Mash song with singing pumpkins for background singers. Once the song is over, it will revert back to the traditional graveyard scene.

Here's what my lead singer will look like...


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Nice job with the sincing! My wife just got an LOR 16 channel last month, and we are amazed at how much sequincing goes into this stuff!


----------



## halloween71

Dr Frankenscream said:


> I'm incorporating something like this into my yard haunt this year. It will be a "traditional" scene for about 5 to 10 minutes (cemetary scene with various ghouls and props) and then will break into the Monster Mash song with singing pumpkins for background singers. Once the song is over, it will revert back to the traditional graveyard scene.
> 
> Here's what my lead singer will look like...


I really like yours not to over the top.Did you make the lead singer?


----------



## TNBrad

Very cool


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

*Singing Skull*



halloween71 said:


> I really like yours not to over the top.Did you make the lead singer?


No, that one is not mine but that's where I got the idea. Mine is made from white coroplast. Drilled holes in the shape of a skull and pushed purple mini lights through. I'm still sequencing the controller for the song.


----------

